# Alfons Siggler



## zeitgeist1234 (10. Oktober 2019)

Ich weiss nicht, in welches Unterforum es passt, deswegen starte ich jetzt hier ein Thema.

Wer pcgh auf Facebook verfolgt, wird ihn kennen:

Alfons Siggler.

Ist er hier im Forum aktiv oder stellt sich sogar hier vor? 

Neben Konrad Klose und Thilo Karge die Persönlichkeit der Kommentarspalte. 

Nvidia/Intel vs AMD.
Epic vs Steam. 

Herrlich 😃


----------



## Elistaer (10. Oktober 2019)

Ich kenne die 3 auch nur durch fb und klaube eher an troll accounts.

So verblendet kann keiner sein das er das schreibt, wobei das auch hier im forum oft vorkommt. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## zeitgeist1234 (10. Oktober 2019)

Elistaer schrieb:


> Ich kenne die 3 auch nur durch fb und klaube eher an troll accounts.
> 
> So verblendet kann keiner sein das er das schreibt, wobei das auch hier im forum oft vorkommt.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk



Natürlich Trolle. Aber konnte ja sein, dass sie hier auch unterwegs sind


----------



## INU.ID (10. Oktober 2019)

*Mir entzieht sich Sinn und Zweck des Threads, daher mache ich hier mal zu.*


----------

